# Good nursing agency to join in UAE



## jessicabutterfield

Hello,

I am wondering if anyone could give me some good advice into which nursing agency or which hospital to apply to for nursing job's that include a good package.
I am a British Citizen I have been a registered nurse for 5 years, mainly working in the Emergency Department. Also my Husband has a degree in sports science and is a qualified personal trainer would he be able to find work ?

I am currently working in Vietnam I am still registered in the U.K.

Please any advice would be welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl

Apply directly with the hospitals. Nursing doesnt pay as well here, unless you are a head nurse/supervisor position. There are just so many asians who are highly qualified willing nurses to come and take a position for 5 to 8k, a month.... You couldnt 'live' a normal westerners life on this type of salary.


----------



## jessicabutterfield

Thanks for the advice, does anybody know anywhere good to go for high salary ?


----------



## davehawke

The first thing that you have to do is to scout for as many nursing agencies as you can. Inquire for the salaries, benefits, customer service and featured locations of each agency. Make a careful study of the offers of the agencies because your future depends on the agency you will choose to work for. There are some guides here that might help you find a good nursing agency.


----------



## Roadworrier

Jynxgirl said:


> Apply directly with the hospitals. Nursing doesnt pay as well here, unless you are a head nurse/supervisor position. There are just so many asians who are highly qualified willing nurses to come and take a position for 5 to 8k, a month.... You couldnt 'live' a normal westerners life on this type of salary.


Unfortunately the US salaries for non RN nursing and medical assisting are also getting pulled down as well (ie many positions that were $15 or more an hour in 2006 are $11 to $12 now) So AED 8k a month doesn't sound so bad provided there is another income in the household or a housing allowance is included.


----------



## ellen88

Jessica,
Did you end up going for an agency or applying directly to a hospital?
Am looking into the same thing now, and am also a ED nurse.
Would love to know how things have gone?


----------



## KiwiNurse

I am looking at going to UAE too but is the pay really that much better from what I have seen based on coming from NZ its not other than being tax free


----------



## lydiat

Jynxgirl said:


> Apply directly with the hospitals. Nursing doesnt pay as well here, unless you are a head nurse/supervisor position. There are just so many asians who are highly qualified willing nurses to come and take a position for 5 to 8k, a month.... You couldnt 'live' a normal westerners life on this type of salary.


hello, Ive just found this site and looking to find a job in uae as a mental health nurse. It is the only arab country that recognises mental health. Have one agency in Australia that recruits but would like to know of local conditions, costs of living etc. They quote approx. $60,000 Australian approx. $56,000 American per year which isn't a lot but tax free. They only put you in accommodation for 3 months and don't talk about how or how much accomodation is if you find it yourself. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## lydiat

KiwiNurse said:


> I am looking at going to UAE too but is the pay really that much better from what I have seen based on coming from NZ its not other than being tax free


Hi kiwi nurse. Iam a kiwi working in QLD aussie. Thinking of looking at UAE. Iam a mental health nurse and its the only arab country that recognises mental health. Did you ever go to uae, what are you up to.

Regards Lydia


----------



## rsinner

Dubai Expat Forum for Expats Living in Dubai - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad

look at the numerous "sticky" threads at the top of the thread list.


----------

